# Cpl Christopher Deliva - 5 Svc Bn - 28 May 2007



## GAP (29 May 2007)

CTV news has just announced the death of a soldier at Wainwright....no links up yet at CTV or CBC.




_Edited by Vern to correct typo in the topic title - and Good2Golf to add Cpl Deliva's name to title_


----------



## Michael OLeary (29 May 2007)

LINK



> Soldier killed in crash at Canadian Forces Base Wainwright
> May, 28 2007 - 7:30 PM
> 
> WAINWRIGHT - A Quebec-based soldier has been killed at Canadian Forces Base Wainwright.
> ...


----------



## geo (29 May 2007)

Darn!

For this to happen after all the planning, training & preparing.
Just when everyone is ready to take a little bit of R&R prior to deploying... 
This happens - a lousy vehicle accident!

This sucks!

My condolences to Family & firends!

At the going down of the sun,
and in the morn!
We will remember them!

     

CHIMO!


----------



## safeboy43 (29 May 2007)

R.I.P troop. We will never forget


----------



## medic149 (29 May 2007)

R.I.P


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 May 2007)

Condolences to family, colleagues and friends....


----------



## DELTA108 (29 May 2007)

R.I.P


----------



## armyvern (29 May 2007)

My thoughts to the family and friends of Cpl Deliva and the members of 5 Svc Bn in their time of loss.

An update:

Reproduced under the fairdealings provision of the Copyright Act...

CBC Article Link



> Quebec soldier dies in rollover at Alberta base
> Last Updated: Tuesday, May 29, 2007 | 4:53 PM ET
> The Canadian Press
> 
> ...


----------



## Good2Golf (29 May 2007)

Condolences to Cpl Deliva's family, friends and fellow soldiers.

Pro Patria  

G2G


----------



## Good2Golf (29 May 2007)

Condolences for Cpl Deliva can be posted here.  Further information can be added to this thread.

Army.ca Staff


----------



## gabby (29 May 2007)

R.I.P Deliva....you were a great guy...you will be missed.  My condolences to Cpl Deliva's family.


----------



## niner domestic (29 May 2007)

"In the golden peace-time you will tell the story
How for you and yours, sweet, bitter deaths were ours. . . .
God bless little children!" So he passed to glory,
So we left him sleeping, still amid the flow'rs. 


We Will Remember

(Our Hero, by Rober Service, 1916)


----------



## AndrewB2020 (29 May 2007)

My condolences to  family and friends.


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 May 2007)

*Accidental Death of a Soldier from Valcartier*
CF News release, 29 May 07
Article link

VALCARTIER, QC, May 29 /CNW Telbec/ - Corporal Christopher Deliva has died as the result of an accident that occurred at Canadian Forces Base Wainwright, Alberta, on Monday, May 28 at 1:30 p.m. (Quebec time).

The exact circumstances of the accident are not yet known. Cpl Deliva was driving alone in a 10-tonne truck when the vehicle flipped over while rounding a curve. Emergency care was administered at the scene of the accident, but Cpl Deliva died in hospital at 2:00 p.m.

The late Cpl Deliva was part of a technical logistic assistance team taking part in training for Joint Task Force Afghanistan that had been underway at Wainwright for the past month. The team's role is to assist the Task Force in managing the equipment used for the training and ensure its return to Valcartier. Cpl Deliva was not part of the group of soldiers scheduled to leave for Afghanistan in July.

Cpl Deliva, 27, was single. He had enrolled in the CF in September 2000 and was a member of 5 Canadian Service Battalion, based at Valcartier.  He was born in Montreal and had lived in Quebec City since 2001.

"Our thoughts are with the family, as shown by the many written messages I have received from his brothers and sisters in arms, which I am sending to his family today," said Lieutenant-Colonel Nicolas Eldaoud, Commanding Officer of 5 Canadian Service Battalion.

Cpl Deliva's immediate family have been notified. The family does not wish to make any statement at this time, and they ask that their privacy be respected.

An investigation into the causes of the accident is being conducted by military police at CFB Wainwright.


----------



## teddybear (31 May 2007)

RIP soldier


----------



## Mike Baker (31 May 2007)

RIP


----------



## nihilpavor (31 May 2007)

R.I.P  

http://www.cnw.ca/fr/releases/archive/May2007/31/c7371.html


----------



## BernDawg (31 May 2007)

RIP Troop.


----------

